# Cut fetlock



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Last night I went to a "what to do until the vet arrives" seminar for horse owners. One of the things they emphasized was the importance of proper vet care for any puncture type wound near one of the joints of the leg, in particular the fetlock (where many puncture wounds happen)
In fact, when I asked them what was one of the most common mistakes they found that horse owners did, she anwered that they wait too long to get vet care for such wounds. She said "hours count" in the case of deep wounds near a joint. It's infection that is the concern.

She also said, if your horse steps on a nail, if you can, leave it in til the vet comes so they can xray with the nail in to better determine exactly how far it penetrated and how close to critical sturctures. Easier to see with nail IN .


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

good job! i've pretty much spent the whole last year cleaning up after one fence injury after the other. Big wounds near the joints almost never get stiched up, and if they do they tend to rip.Luckily your horse will be fine, good luck on the recovery!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

tinyliny...that's great info about the nail..and makes perfect sense!
Yesterday my vet had gone to the dr himself and I was a nervous wreck waiting for him to make it back to our place. I was more worried that she had cut an artery with all the blood coming out. A nice pressure dsg did the trick to stop it, although I had to put a few more wraps on it. I love my vet! He's kinda old school and with a no nonsense approach


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. Your vet sound amazing. Mine charges more than that to pull in the driveway for normal care.


Healing vibes for your horse.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a 6 mo old filly that had cut her leg down to the BONE...everything was showing and it was just awfully painful to look at. I just knew she was done. I was crying, called in to work, and prepared for the worst. Vet showed up took one look and with his gruff voice, "yep, she'll be just fine" Huh?? Seriously? And sound? It was really a miracle...all his treatments once again only $50!
My farrier recommended this stuff called underwoods (I think is what it was called )and within 1 month had all new tissue growth and closed completely. I mean this gash was horrible! Her hair grew back the same color and you could barely see the scar. It was AMAzing!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma
This is an amazing product! Strange to use at first, but you get amazing results!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup!. We only live a few miles from Buddy Underwood and use it all of the time. I recommend it on here all of the time. I'm using it on one now. No flies and no infection when you use it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

ioconner said:


> Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma
> This is an amazing product! Strange to use at first, but you get amazing results!


 
Maybe I'm "old school" but why wouldn't you clean the cut? Usually when you clean it, you get a better idea of how bad the wound really is or isn't. Can some one please explain why you shouldn't clean the cut when using this product?


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Well my yearling Mystic loves Underwoods so much she keeps licking it off! I havr to change to a different treatment for her.....silly filly! 

But it has done amazing on her other wounds, since she is leaving those alone and allowi g it to stay on. 

I am have a fence injury party with my two these last 2 months.... I really hope they are done now :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I also wanted to clean the cut everyday and usually twice a day. My farrier assured me that if I would just follow the directions exactly, I would achieve better results. You clean the wound the very first time and once you start using the product and the baking powder...it pulls the infection out and acts like a seal while allowing the wound to heal. It feels very strange to not clean it, but I am here to tell you....it works like no other product I've ever used. 
P.S. I am a nurse so it goes against everything I know to use this product, but I've never seen anything heal like this does.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Idk if I would use something that said "*CAUTION: **POISON KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN **FOR VETERINARY USE ONLY"*

On my horse, unless it came HIGHLY recommended by my vet...then again I probably wouldn't anyhow, poison and healing don't normally go hand in hand, not bashing the product folks, I'm just thinking long term effects to the horse.​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Katze said:


> Idk if I would use something that said "*CAUTION: **POISON KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN **FOR VETERINARY USE ONLY"*
> 
> On my horse, unless it came HIGHLY recommended by my vet...then again I probably wouldn't anyhow, poison and healing don't normally go hand in hand, not bashing the product folks, I'm just thinking long term effects to the horse.​


Disclaimer - I do not know anything about this specific product.

If you read the labels on the vast majority of medical products they have some type of similar disclaimer. Most topical treatments are poisonous if ingested. Heck, the tube of Cortizone I have to put on my bug bites has some not very nice sounding warnings on the label.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't knock it if you haven't tried it. 

You had better look at every TOPICAL you put on a horse from liniment to fly sprays. ALL OF THEM are NOT to be ingested and are poison or at least toxic. The wormwood oil and the copper sulfate (copper sulfate is the active ingredient that is in all of the proud flesh preparations I know of) are all poison and should not be ingested. Copper Sulfate is one of the ingredients in pool care chemicals. It stops the growth of fungus and kills tree roots in septic lines. It is caustic, but very effective in preventing or 'eating' out proud flesh. 

Actually, around here, most of the Vets either sell Underwoods or recommend it -- especially for flesh wounds.

You do not keep washing a wound because water promotes the growth of proud flesh and it is totally unnecessary if the wound is healing good. Once the dirt and debris is cleaned out of a wound, there is absolutely no reason to clean it again unless it gets infected and you need to get the puss and infected dead tissue out of it. Underwoods is 'bacteostatic'. Bacteria cannot live with the ingredients in Underwoods. Neither can flies. 

Don't knock it if you haven't tried it.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Katze said:


> *not bashing the product folks*, I'm just thinking long term effects to the horse.


Please read before "reprimanding" someone :?, I am clearly stating that I am not bashing the product, I never used it, don't have a horse yet so I have not encountered any of the problems people seem to be having with horses getting all cut up and smashed up. 

The reason why I would not use it is because a horse is an animal and will LICK thier wounds, again unless it came HIGHLY recommended by a top notch equine vet I would never use it on the word of someone who says it's the best thing since sliced bread on the internet. Again I always look for long term effects guys, NOT bashing the product, everyone has a right to thier own opinion, and I just stated mine.

Oh and all countries have different products/medicines that are "approved" your Underwoods product might not even be approved here in Canada, so I might just be blowing hot air lol.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup my yearling kept licking her underwood treatment off but my vet said to just switch to a different treatment. He wasnt concerned about her eating it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Katze said:


> The reason why I would not use it is because a horse is an animal and will LICK thier wounds,


I can honestly say that I have never seen a horse lick their wounds.

I have seen them pull at bandages. 

But not once have I seen a horse lick a wound. If they happen to hit a wound while they are doing mutual grooming I suppose they will ingest the topical meds. 

I see nothing wrong with being careful about what you put on your horse though. I think over the years you will realize that just about everything we put on our animals has a scary warning. 

I remember back when we slapped Furazone onto our horses with bear hands for just about everything. Now it has a big warning label about causing breast cancer.
It is still used on horses though.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I guess I'm a little confused about this product. It states on the instuctions page of the product's website "don't wash or clean the cut". But according to ioconner, you do for the first time? wouldn't that go against the instructions?



ioconner said:


> You clean the wound the very first time and once you start using the product and the baking powder...it pulls the infection out and acts like a seal while allowing the wound to heal.


 
I am interested in trying it, I'm always up for trying something new. I just would like to know the correct method.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

You clean the cut before the 1st applaction to remove any dirt & junk. Then you just put it on 2x s day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: it has worked great on all Mystics other wounds just not the one she continues to lick clean.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Katze...thanks for worrying about the harmful effects that this might be causing to my horses. When you own your first horse one day and find a product that works this well without the warning label, please post it on the internet so that someone can see it's better than sliced bread!! Ha! Don't read the back of your fly spray in the meantime either!:lol:

Yes wetrain...you clean the wound for the first time and then apply the product according to directions. 

I don't have any affiliation with the company, I just wanted others to know that this a great product and it came HIGHLY recommended to me and I will recommend it to others. 

UPDATE on Love: She stood so patiently and calmly while I cleaned and redressed her cut yesterday. I've only owned her since Feb. and I really like her desire to please. I believe she will make a good horse. I should get some more underwoods in a few days. When that arrives, I will use start using it and can post some befores and afters.


----------

